# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بلاخره بورسیه های علوم پزشکی سپاه چه شد؟

## Dr_farid

سلام ، امروز یکشنبه هست و قرار بود اطلاعیه ای در مورد کد 22 و ثبت نام و قبولی های علوم پزشکی سپاه بیاد.
اگه اطلاعیه ای اومد یا خبری شد اینجا بگه ببینیم. اصلا کسی قبول شده یا نه؟

----------

